# new paintings this week



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

Just wanted to show the three new paintings I made this week. 
No rhyme nor reason other than just that.


----------



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

The reference photo for one of them...


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

OMG! Your reflections in the first one are outstanding. I'd like to see a little more 3D on the birches. They look pretty flat but it really doesn't hurt this wonderful image. Well done!

You did a better job on the trees in the second one. Very serene painting, I want to go and sit on the bank of this one.

I really love the 3rd one, in the style of Monet. The colors are fantastic!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Great paintings all three! I do like the fall scene best. _But then, I'm a sucker for a fall scene! _ :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey!!:duel:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> I really love the 3rd one, in the style of Monet. The colors are fantastic!


Ooh, look at me. Name dropper after 6 months of trying to be an artist.:biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

These are fantastic. I like the first one best, but all three are really really good.


----------



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> OMG! Your reflections in the first one are outstanding. I'd like to see a little more 3D on the birches. They look pretty flat but it really doesn't hurt this wonderful image. Well done!
> 
> You did a better job on the trees in the second one. Very serene painting, I want to go and sit on the bank of this one.
> 
> I really love the 3rd one, in the style of Monet. The colors are fantastic!


You're definitely spot on the birch trees, they need more work.

My process is to let it sit where I can see it while pacing around in the apartment and when I see something I want to better I'll make a note of it and the birch trees deserves the no1 spot.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Really well done work! I love all 3.. and as stated.. your reflections are magnificent!


----------

